# Maggette to the Suns?



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft2007/insider/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-070619b

The link is from Chad Ford's mock draft v4.0 (ESPN Insider)

Ford says we are talking with the Suns about sending #14 and Maggette for Boris Diaw, #24, #29, and a 2008 1st.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft2007/insider/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-070619b
> 
> The link is from Chad Ford's mock draft v4.0 (ESPN Insider)
> 
> Ford says we are talking with the Suns about sending #14 and Maggette for Boris Diaw, #24, #29, and a 2008 1st.


That's an interesting thought... and it does get a ball-handler.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I heard we also were going to recieve the Hawks unprotected pick as opposed to the Suns own 2008 1st. Interesting deal, but do we want Diaw's contract? I do understand that Maggette will need an extension and will most likely pass Diaw's amount, but do we want to lock up 9 mil per for the next 5 seasons? Mainly for someone who got 10/5/4 in 31 minutes, something like Mobley got us.

Actually, thinking about it, I'd do it if we do get the Hawks unprotected pick, that could leave us a possibility of three first rounders next year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Why the hell would you get a likely lottery pick in this trade, Diaw is easily the most talented player in this deal. The only reason it is on the table is since Diaw had a shaky/inconsistant year now with Amare back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Highly doubt the ATL lottery pick would be involved. That would be way too much.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft2007/insider/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-070619b
> 
> The link is from Chad Ford's mock draft v4.0 (ESPN Insider)
> 
> Ford says we are talking with the Suns about sending #14 and Maggette for Boris Diaw, #24, #29, and a 2008 1st.



seems fair up until the suns throwing in their 2008 first...not sure why they'd do that...i wouldn't make that trade if i were the suns...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Thinking about it, I doubt this is true, unless it is announced as a done deal soon. I mean, when's the last time a Clipper rumor was reported and it ended up happening? Pierce, AI, Carter, all reported, none happened. Radmanovic, Cassell, the pick swap with the 'Cats, House/Ely gone, I don't remember any of those being rumored, but just being announced out of the blue.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Diaw?? I think he will do well in Dunleavy's system. Can they throw in Raja Bell?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

diaw and bell for maggette and mobley...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, when chad ford posts his fantasy trades, i wish he would AT LEAST be like us and post fantasy trades that ACTUALLY WORK OUT UNDER THE SALARY CAP! Unless my calculations are wrong, not only does Maggette/Diaw not work, but theres not even anyone on the suns roster that you can add to the deal to make it work. Meaning that the deal would most likely have to be diaw plus filler, for maggette plus filler. And i dont think even "fillers" would get the deal done, it would have to be a much bigger trade such as with mobley or something.

So i really doubt this deal is even being discussed, because you cant talk maggette/diaw without talking a much bigger trade, and also, how often do we see big trades go down between division rivals?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I would thik we would have to give up some cash and another player.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Actually with diaw's contract, its very difficult for any trades to work out salary cap wise with the clippers. Even if you do mobley and maggette, diaw/bell wouldnt work, not even if you add banks. 

Strictly salary cap wise, one of the few deals with diaw that would work is diaw/marion for mobley/thomas/maggette. Again, doubtful you trade an all star within your division, but who knows, maybe they decide they made a mistake, and would rather have thomas than diaw...and if they are wanting to "dump" marion, why not get an expiring contract plus a guy who would probably make 1000 3 pointers on their team.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't want Diaw and his contract, plus he has conditioning problems, and IMO a "system player" who played well because he was in a system that fit him, with the up tempo style and Steve Nash. Diaw sucked when he was in ATL and the Clippers play a similar style as the Hawks did 2 years ago, which was a simple, half court offense w/o a PG. 

And what needs does he fill for us. Three point shooting? No. PG? No. Perimeter Scorer? No. The only things about his game that would help the Clippers is his passing from the high post and his good ball handling for a big. 

What position will he play? Too slow for to play the 3. He plays his best on the block, posting up, which is something that we have enough of.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> Well, when chad ford posts his fantasy trades, i wish he would AT LEAST be like us and post fantasy trades that ACTUALLY WORK OUT UNDER THE SALARY CAP! Unless my calculations are wrong, not only does Maggette/Diaw not work, but theres not even anyone on the suns roster that you can add to the deal to make it work. Meaning that the deal would most likely have to be diaw plus filler, for maggette plus filler. And i dont think even "fillers" would get the deal done, it would have to be a much bigger trade such as with mobley or something.
> 
> So i really doubt this deal is even being discussed, because you cant talk maggette/diaw without talking a much bigger trade, and also, how often do we see big trades go down between division rivals?


Actually, it would work because Diaw has a Poison Pill in his deal before July 1st. The Poison Pill means that Diaw's current salary is averaged with the salary he earns in his extension and that becomes the incoming trade value. Diaw would count as $7.98 million, therefore Maggette's $7 million dollar this season would work.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw? Seriously? With his monster contract, no thanks. I don't see why the Clippers do this, it puts them in a bad situation cap wise for several years. Also it seems foolish to deal with a division rival. Diaw is a nice player but he played poorly this year and has a 9 million dollar a year contract for the next 5 years. Financially it doesn't make sense, why take on such a large contract?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's hard to imagine Donald Sterling taking on that sort of deal on a player who stunk as badly as Diaw did last year.Heck if they really want to deal Maggette they should talk to Charlotte.Personally I would be willing to give up the 8th pick straight up for Maggette(if he signed an extension first).You guys could go for Conley Jr or another wing,maybe Spencer Hawes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diable said:


> It's hard to imagine Donald Sterling taking on that sort of deal on a player who stunk as badly as Diaw did last year.Heck if they really want to deal Maggette they should talk to Charlotte.Personally I would be willing to give up the 8th pick straight up for Maggette(if he signed an extension first).You guys could go for Conley Jr or another wing,maybe Spencer Hawes.



Diaw's yr was not THAT bad. In fewer mins, he went from 13.3ppg to 9.7 ppg which was expected cuz of Amare's return. He shot 53% (on 300 less shots) which was better than last yr. Rebounds were down 6.9 to 4.3, apg 6.2 to 4.8. He stuggled with consistency, yeah. But he wasn't as bad as people perceive it to be.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Diaw stunk.If he were on a rookie deal or getting a vet's minimum those excuses wouldn't seem so lame.He wasn't and he doesn't act as though he cares that he stunk either.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No. They're valid.

And he was on his rookie deal. New deal kicks in next season...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Corey Maggette (7.8, 2009)
Aaron Williams (1.8, 2008)
Paul Davis (0.7, 2008)
total 10.3, can accommodate 13.0

Boris Diaw (9.0, 2012, counts as 4.5)
Marcus Banks (3.9, 2011)
total 12.9 outgoing, counts as 8.4, can accommodate 10.6

Works under the cap, but anyway again, Phoenix won't throw in more. ***** about Diaw all you want, Magette has more than his own share of flaws.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Corey Maggette (7.8, 2009)
> Aaron Williams (1.8, 2008)
> Paul Davis (0.7, 2008)
> total 10.3, can accommodate 13.0
> ...


Maggette is the better player, plain and simple. I would only consider the deal if Clippers got either Pruitt or Belli for sure, and the Hawks pick.

Sure, Corey might make a bunch of mistakes, and doesn't have a high basketball IQ, but he is easily more athletic, easily the better scorer, and can get to the line at will, along with being a slightly above average defender, at least consistently. Let's compare Maggette's WORST statistical season with the Clippers, with Diaw's best:

Stat: Maggette - Diaw
PPG: 10.0 --- 13.3
RPG: 4.2 --- 6.9
APG: 1.2 --- 6.2
SPG: 0.5 --- 0.7
BPG: 0.1 --- 0.3
FG%: 46.2 --- 52.6
3PT: 30.4 --- 26.7
FT%: 77.4 --- 74.0
FTP: 4.2 --- 2.9
TOs: 1.54 --- 2.33
Minutes: 19.7 --- 35.5

In nearly 16 minutes less, Maggette, in his worst stat season, scored just 3.3 less points, grabbed 1.7 rebounds, got .2 less steals AND blocks, shot worse from the field, but better from the arc and from the line. Got to the line 1.3 more times in 16 less minutes. The assists being lower are expected as Maggette is a scorer.

Only deal I'd do which includes Maggette & #14, has to bring back 24,29, Hawks 08 Unprotected Pick, and Pruitt OR Belli have to be at least available for the Clippers to select.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

You guys are missing a huge point of this deal...

Maggette on the Suns??? He'll friggin' destroy the clippers! He'll rack up 25 a night easily and we'll have like no chance of ever winning the Pacific!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Corey Maggette (7.8, 2009)
> Aaron Williams (1.8, 2008)
> Paul Davis (0.7, 2008)
> total 10.3, can accommodate 13.0
> ...


It's not really about Diaw's flaws vs. Maggette's flaws. It has to do with Diaw's monster contract. Clippers shouldn't really be thinking about adding a 5/45 contract.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Please Diaw averaged almost SIX (6, six, SIX) times as many assists.

To think you will get a likely lottery pick for Magette who seems to be consistantly injured or in the doghouse for Dia and 2 picks is just plain hilarious.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

We should look at trade possiblities with Bobcats and Hornets. Bobcat might lose Gerald Wallace and Hornet might lose Desmond Mason.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Please Diaw averaged almost SIX (6, six, SIX) times as many assists.
> 
> To think you will get a likely lottery pick for Magette who seems to be consistantly injured or in the doghouse for Dia and 2 picks is just plain hilarious.


Like I said, that was Maggette's *WORST* season stat wise[On the Clippers], versus Diaw's BEST season, stat wise. Hell, in Diaw's worst season, stat wise[In his Career(Orlando)], Maggette outscored Diaw by 3.6, grabbed 1.3 more rebounds, got 1.5 less dimes, .3 less steals, same amount of blocks, shot better all around, and got .6 more turnovers, in .7 mins more.

Not to mention, Clippers also drop 10 spots in the draft, for #29? Along with taking Diaw's contract, where's the compensation?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

With dunleavvy as coach, diaw is >>>> Maggette. WIth amare back in the lineup in phoenix, maggette >>>>> Diaw. Its all about a good "fit" for the system.

As far as the salaries working out, I just tried on real gm and it didnt work, but on espn, it did.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Trading Maggette for Diaw would be a huge mistake because the Clippers need some scorers, Mobley aint going to get better and dont count on Cassell that leaves the clippers with a huge hole that is why Maggette is a key in my mind to the Clippers. Diaw would be a nice player but not for Maggette on this team with the way its made u right now. Then if they trade the 14th and miss on Nick Young who could replace Maggette's scoring and then trade Maggette later this year for some players that would be the best situation in my mind.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Trade Maggette for a veteran PG and draft Nick Young at 14.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Again, this seems to have dunleavvy's fingerprints all over it.

So ask yourselves this. Which would you rather have? Maggette straight up for dunleavvy jr? Or maggette for diaw plus a future first?


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

The future is now!!! The window is closing.....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Trade Maggette for a veteran PG and draft Nick Young at 14.


Eh,name the veteran PG you can get for Maggette?

How about Brevin Knight?How's that sound to you?Look around.Noone has a point guard they'll give up.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Clippers window closed last year they need to re-boost their roster, the livingston injury destroyed the promise of the Clippers.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I would like us to trade for Chris Duhon.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The Clippers window was never open, doh.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

It was..hmm...half way opened.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

It's got nothing to do with trades, we've got the talent now to make the playoffs. Even a marginally decent PG can carry the load.

The window truly slammed shut when Stan Van Gundy & Rick Adelman got snatched up. We could trade for Kobe & Dunleavy would try to bench him for taking a bad shot.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I still would rather trade him for Artest...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Why the hell would you get a likely lottery pick in this trade, Diaw is easily the most talented player in this deal. The only reason it is on the table is since Diaw had a shaky/inconsistant year now with Amare back.


God, you are so full of garbage!

Maggette is twice the player Diaw is! Everyone outside of Phoenix knows that!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Amareca said:


> The Clippers window was never open, doh.


Yeah. The Spurs have been slamming the Suns' window for a while now!


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

diaw would be a great fit. turnovers were our achilles heal and swapping diaw for maggette defenitley will help our ball handling as a team. i just don't know how brand/kaman/diaw would co-exist in the front court. trading down and getting those two 1sts would be smart in such a deep draft.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

livingstononefour said:


> diaw would be a great fit. turnovers were our achilles heal and swapping diaw for maggette defenitley will help our ball handling as a team. i just don't know how brand/kaman/diaw would co-exist in the front court. trading down and getting those two 1sts would be smart in such a deep draft.


Cripes, do some of you people who post here even watch clippers basketball? 

1) Turnovers are not our achilles heel.

2) If anything fits that description at all it'd have to be 3-point shooting.

3) Diaw only averages like .5% less TOs, while scoring less & rebounding less & getting paid more. Also, don't forget that just about everyone's stats on Phoenix are bloated because of their style of play.


----------

